# Ben Johnston - String Quartet 4 'The Ascent:Amazing Grace' (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Only 3 official recordings of this fine quartet and all are very different. Which one you'll react more positively to could be very different from me but here's my thoughts anyway.

The *Kronos Quartet *take a slightly darker and sparser approach to their Amazing Grace. The recording isn't as closely miked or immediate as the other two and for me lacks a little of the joy that's in this melody of redemption. If I was being uber-critical I would suggest that this recording is a bit contrived. I much prefer the other 2 recordings here (I'll leave it at that)

The *Fine Arts *recording is the most ascerbic and feisty of the three and a hugely enjoyable listen. Violins are more wiry than the competition and they play with great passion and technique. Some may prefer the more serious nature of their playing and it's certainly a very fine account but it's a very, very close 2nd, for me.

*Top pick*

Whilst there's little between the quality of these recordings it comes down to fine margins and how I feel this piece should sound. The *Kepler Quartet *worked closely with the composer and seem to present a happier, more joyful version of the quartet, more fitting with the essence of the Amazing Grace hymn. The recording is close, clear and instantly sounded right. Who knows, in future I may change my mind and switch allegiance to the Fine Arts but for now this one gets my vote.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

A fine piece, my recommended starting place for Johnston along with no. 10.


----------

